# FR 59 Golden Gain



## John Retired

Was she the Rosemount Ins

John


----------



## Pat Thompson

Greetings,

Out of interest "Golden Gain" was a name used by Rudyard Kipling in his poem "The Minesweepers" which was about trawlers converted to 'sweepers in WW1. Have a look HERE for the poem.


----------



## Tommy Kirkpatrick

Built '62 INS177 Rosemount,BCK277('75),Golden Gain FR59 ('85),Alice Louise PZ592 ('91) scrapped '97.From the Herd & Mackenzie book.


----------



## John Retired

Thanks for your help

All the best John


----------



## kjm

Hi John, there was also another Golden Gain FR 59, she was the ex Ardency INS 262


----------



## DMD

The present Golden Gain FR59 was the Havilah from Newry Northern Ireland.


----------



## Mike Craine

Another FR 59:-
GOLDEN GAIN FR 59. 1981 HORIZON FR 59. 1987 SO827. Built 1955 Forbes, Sandhaven.


----------

